# Regarding Australian Job Market



## seasound101 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

i am an MBA (2 years)-2006 from Pakistan and now want to resume my studies in Australia. Got a 7.5 IELTS and the consultant is pretty sure to have me admitted in one of the Australian University for Postgraduate course within 12000 Aus Dollar. 

I want to know from you guys what does the future holds for me in Australia?

Is the job Market stable enough to offer jobs after completion of studies & how easy it is to Stay on permanent bases in Australia. plus any other prospect. 

*Please Share your thoughts*


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Seasound101,

I think the answer to your question varies to what you plan to pursue and what your prior education and work experience is. Are you planning to take just one course for 12,000AUD? or 1-3 yr undergraduate/masters program? I have a relative who took a 2 year course that didn't seem to amount any prospects for sponsorship.. to a job. My relative is now pursing a nursing degree in hopes to being sponsored. I would say if you were pursuing nursing, then I would say that you may potentially be sponsored since it is in the medical field. In addition, nurses can be recruited to fulfill shortage across Australia. I think there will always be a demand for nurses compared to other occupations.

In your case, what course are you taking that someone on this forum can better be suited to provide you an answer? Just a note that there is probably more competition now that you maybe against because of the open skilled migration Australia has. This means that people are being approved for PR visas and they no longer have to be sponsored by the companies. 

However, the skilled migration program will change in July 2012 minimizing the number of visas given. All dependent on the demand from the market and the companies.

Do some research online by googling in your question. Information may come up from other forums that may answer your question more directly. There has been enough postings on this forum from people that were granted PR visas but have not yet found a job in their profession. Or worse, can't get a job at all due to them probably being over qualified, no openings, etc.


----------



## seasound101 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for your comment,

I will be opting for Business Management/ Marketing related course as i have done my MBA in these courses. As for the time of course is concerned, i am interested in a full MBA, means a two years Masters program. 

I have previous experience of work. Paid internship 2007-2008, Bank job 2008-2010. However i am not applying for any skilled program to migrate. I want to complete my Masters there and then find some job there and settle. 

There are many Pakistanis and Indians in Australia, and the number is still increasing. I want to know their side of the story before making any decision. How easy it is to find a job there and then apply for stay.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

What about the software engineer market?
My friend in Melbourne is saying that the market in general is on a bit lower side.


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

*Sulphur*

Hello,

Could anybody update me regarding job market in australia, especially for Software Engineers with 5 years of development experience in Java/J2EE.
I am planning to shift my base to Australia prior to that i just want to confirm whether Job market for Software Engineers is really good or its staggered for now.

Looking forward to hear any update soon.


----------



## kamalesh18 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Australia Job Market*

Hi,

I am planning to migrate to Aus. Currently working as a Business Analyst in Banking Domain. Can anyone please let me know how is the job market there and particularly for BAs. 

I am planning to apply for PR this month.

Regards,
Kamalesh


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kamalesh18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to Aus. Currently working as a Business Analyst in Banking Domain. Can anyone please let me know how is the job market there and particularly for BAs.
> 
> ...


Market is okay for BAs
To test the water - you can try Seek.com to see how many jobs are there!


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Just a quick post, the job market ain't pretty at the moment in Perth. I live here and know many mates who are out of work for months.


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

*"Recent News - Just FYI"*

*Finding good job not easy for skilled migrants in Australia: Study*

MELBOURNE: Securing a suitable employment can be a long, difficult and disappointing process for migrants coming to Australia, who often take up jobs that are low-paid and not commensurate to their skills, according to a new study led by an Indian-origin psychology professor. 

At the time of being surveyed, over 50 per cent of the participants were unemployed, said the study by the University of Western Sydney (UWS). 

While some participants (seven per cent) had secured jobs prior to their arrival, approximately 42 per cent reported spending between 1-6 months looking for jobs and others (23 per cent) reported spending 7-12 months or more than one year (26 per cent) job-searching. 

The study report titled 'Apply Apply Negative Reply: Understanding Job-Seeking Experiences of Culturally and Linguistically Diverse Job-Seekers in Australia' was led by Renu Narchal from the School of Social Sciences and Psychology. 

She worked in partnership with the Community Migrant Resource Centre formerly known as The Hills Holroyd Parramatta Migrant Resource Centre to survey 107 migrants and refugees about their job-seeking experiences in Australia. 

"Of the participants in this survey, 58 per cent had tertiary-level and 15 per cent had postgraduate qualifications," Narchal said adding, "They came to this country with the perception that Australia needs skilled workers and are aplenty. 

What they found was a tough, competitive job market where their skills were not valued but rather discounted, eventually forcing many to take up jobs that are low-paid and not commensurate to their skills qualifications and experience, she added. 

As part of the study, 30 of the participants were interviewed about their job-seeking experiences in Australia. 

These interviews highlighted a number of key issues, which are commonly faced by the migrant job-seekers, including their expectations of migrating to Australia, perception of the country's job market and culture -- which substantially differed from the reality they experienced. 

Throughout the entire migration process, job-seeking was identified as the most stressful and biggest challenge and was found to have a significant negative impact on the person's health and wellbeing. 

Also, perceived racial and cultural discrimination as well as a lack of local connections and local work experience were considered a significant barrier to securing suitable, meaningful employment. 


*ANY VIEWS?, Not that I am Pessimistic about prospect...but just want to know the experience from people who are actually there!*


----------



## bubble_boy1981 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Could anyone comment on if it is a good idea to apply for jobs ( after getting PR) and before coming to Aus ?.... 

I am currently working in Singapore and will quit my job if i get an offer in Australia ?.. But i am not quite sure that i will get a job without actually getting to Aus in the first place 

Any thoughts / experiences appreciated


----------

